# holiday pay compensation



## Hamburgh60

I have been with uber since 2016. I missed the dead line to claim for compensation.Is it still possible to make a claim? and is anyone else in the same boat? 
Would be grateful for any advice


----------



## DaftLad

Hamburgh60 said:


> I have been with uber since 2016. I missed the dead line to claim for compensation.Is it still possible to make a claim? and is anyone else in the same boat?
> Would be grateful for any advice



I got mine.

In your case, my guess is Uber will politely say ..................

Deepest Regrets.


----------



## 1ofmany

Im in the same boat. I had a offer through the portal but didnt take it. I have spoken to a few solicitors who we taking uber to court but they are not taking on any new claims. I was advised to find a solicitor who doesnt have a ongoing claim with uber. How many of us is there?


----------

